# Pocket Predator side shooter vs boyscout



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Anyone have experience with these two? Looking for a solid review and wondering what the difference is between the two, if any?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I can tell you the only real difference between the two HDPE shooters is the lack of two finger grooves and a 5 degree or so angle difference in the cant of the handle... A child would be more likely to enjoy the Cubscout, whereas the Standard Sideshooter is sized and shaped more for an adult.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Thank you sir. How long would it take for me to get a scout if I ordered one? They seem to always be sold out


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is an older posting but one member shows a pic of a *BoyScout* beside a *SideShooter*. The differences that I see are HDPE vs PolyCarb and different fork tips. The PolyCarb BoyScout has universal tips and the HDPE SideShooter is TTF only. I only have the BoyScout.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/113890-pocket-predator-measurements/?hl=boyscout


----------

